# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Bussikuvia Helsingistä, 15.8.2016

## Rattivaunu

15.8.2016 muutoksiin liittyviä (ja osaksi toki liittymättömiäkin) bussikuvia löytyy *täältä*. Kameran kanssa oltiin liikenteessä lähinnä Maunulan ja Oulunkylän alueilla, hipoen Pakilankin rajaa.

----------

